# wiring diagram/ meyer E60 & 97 Dodge



## PSSKI (Sep 30, 2000)

I bought a used meyer plow, and need help in getting the lights connected to the wiring harness on my 97 Dodge 3/4 ton. Do any of you wizards have wiring diagrams for either meyer or Dodge.. Thanks in advance, any help appreciated..Plow is recent vintage, EZ mount, and by the way, I have a mount kit for it off of a 92 Dodge 1/2 ton for sale CHEAP!!!!!!! Phil


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

I dont know if Chuck has exactly what you need , but it is a great source of info!

http://www.snowplowing-contractors.com/plowltwiring.html


----------



## PSSKI (Sep 30, 2000)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Tom. I had already printed that one out, but would like one a littlle more specific as to wire color if possible, Phil


----------



## johngus (Aug 14, 2001)

i did the same install last year.Meyer makes headlite link harnesses for your truck.They tie into the wiring from the trucks headlites.very simple install,how did you make out with the undercarriage install?mine was a pain but I was working alone.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

If you want to, you can just hook them up so you can run ALL or just the plow lights. It is easy and only requires a switch and 2 relays. If interested, I'll explain.


----------

